# Fantasy Character Death Match - Gandalf v. Anakin Skywalker



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

It all comes down to this. 

Vote here:  Fantasy Character Death Match - CHALLONGE!


----------



## Mindfire (May 25, 2012)

Gandalf wins.


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 25, 2012)

Totally. Vader might have a chance, but Anakin? Nope.


----------



## Mindfire (May 25, 2012)

ArielFingolfin said:


> Totally. Vader might have a chance, but Anakin? Nope.



Actually, Vader stands even less of a chance than Anakin. Sure, the years of painful, disfigured existence as a cyborg killed his whiny attitude and made him someone not to be screwed with, but he was actually more _powerful _before he got all his limbs cut off.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 25, 2012)

Gandalf was a Maiar spirit, a member of the Istari, a wise councilor and a power who could match an ancient balrog.  Anakin was a whiny prat.


----------



## Philip Overby (May 25, 2012)

I really wish Anakin would have been cooler in the movies, because even the back story for him in the original trilogy had me thinking he was pretty badass.  I guess he still was, but yeah...he whined a lot.

Gandalf wins.  Fatality.


----------



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

Gandalf shouldn't BE in the finals, but given that he is, I went with him as well


----------



## Philip Overby (May 25, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Gandalf shouldn't BE in the finals, but given that he is, I went with him as well



If you had it your way, who would you have put in the finals?  This is a general question to everyone.


----------



## Steerpike (May 25, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> If you had it your way, who would you have put in the finals?  This is a general question to everyone.



Elric from the top bracket v. The Lady in the bottom bracket. 

The Lady would rip Anakin to shreds.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 26, 2012)

I can recall reading in _The Fellowship of the Ring_ that Gandalf and the other wizards were not allowed to use sheer force against Sauron, instead they were sent to Middle-Earth to be more like moderators of some kind, is that right?? That implied that they had greater destructive power than Tolkien ever described in the story, just they were not allowed to use it =)

Like Aidan said, the fact that Gandalf is a Maiar spirit with a physical body, and not a common magic user (this is quite similar to my own Mages) means that whatever damage inflicted to his body has no effect on Gandalf himself, and this makes him superior to other characters like Anakin!!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 26, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I can recall reading in _The Fellowship of the Ring_ that Gandalf and the other wizards were not allowed to use sheer force against Sauron, instead they were sent to Middle-Earth to be more like moderators of some kind, is that right?? That implied that they had greater destructive power than Tolkien ever described in the story, just they were not allowed to use it =)
> 
> Like Aidan said, the fact that Gandalf is a Maiar spirit with a physical body, and not a common magic user (this is quite similar to my own Mages) means that whatever damage inflicted to his body has no effect on Gandalf himself, and this makes him superior to other characters like Anakin!!



If I understand correctly they were not allowed to face Sauron personally head on.  Their primary objective was to act as councilors to the free peoples to help organize the defense against Mordor.  In the end Gandalf was the only one who fulfilled his role.  Saruman of course fell to greed and the desire for power, Radagast mysteriously disappeared, but it is implied that he lost interest and became more interested in nature, and no one knows anything about the two blue wizards who went east.


----------



## Steerpike (May 26, 2012)

And the winner is:

GANDALF!

That was cool. What next, fighters? Best fantasy novel? Other ideas?


----------



## Philip Overby (May 26, 2012)

I think it would be good to do one with only fighters.  No world-wrecking powers or anything like that.  But best novel would be good too, because it would be more subjective.  

Here are some other ideas (although some may be weird)

Best Villain
Best Setting
Best Fantasy Author
Best Monster
Best Sidekick
Best Party


----------



## Mindfire (May 26, 2012)

Best Magic System?


----------



## Hans (May 27, 2012)

My ideas would be

Best background world.
Best background world army.

Edit: Phil already called best setting.


----------



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

This little girl should have been in the death match:


----------



## Philip Overby (May 27, 2012)

I love that video.  I've had it on my playlist for a while now.  And yeah, she would have totally crushed most of the competition.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 27, 2012)

God I hate dubstep.  And I might have to see him next week


----------



## Steerpike (May 27, 2012)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> God I hate dubstep.  And I might have to see him next week



Why are you going to have to go against your will?

I like at least some artists in every genre I can think of. Mostly listen to metal and folk music, but I have a lot in other areas.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 27, 2012)

Haha I guess I wouldn't have to, but I will be at a music festival with a bunch of friends and unless I want to spend two hours alone in a tent, I'll have to go to Skrillex.  I can name exactly two songs I like in the electronic/dubstep genre of music, so no artists.


----------



## Reaver (May 31, 2012)

phil the drill said:


> i think it would be good to do one with only fighters.  No world-wrecking powers or anything like that.  But best novel would be good too, because it would be more subjective.
> 
> Here are some other ideas (although some may be weird)
> 
> ...



1: Reaver
2: Reaver's house
3: Phil the Drill
4: Reaver
5: The Legendary Sidekick
6: Any party at Steerpike's (free booze)


----------

